# Cores running 100% 24/7



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have an amd 1090t oced to 3.6ghz and whenever i do something the cores run at full 3.6 can i fix this? amd cool and whatever is off


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

What do you mean? Cpu usage is 100% or cores are running at 3.6ghz?


----------



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

the cores are running at 3.6


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Cool and Quiet is what controls the core speed to slow it down, turn it back on.


----------



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

but doesnt it mess up ocing?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You can't have it both ways. If you want to overclock then it will run at the full GHZ! If you don't want it to run at the full GHZ then why overclock!


----------



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

alright. im just worried about it burning out but i really like it oced. so i think i can deal but one more question if i up it to 3.8. how much would it take off in the life time i may end up keeping this through highschool and part of college (5yrs maybe)


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothing as long as the Vcore is at or below the max rated and the temp is below the max. Use this Core Temp to monitor the temps.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The max vcore for your processor is 1.4 and the max temp is 62c. Check the vcore in bios to make sure it's at or below the rated max.

AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom


----------

